# Waders? Sounding board



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a pair of base model cabelas branded waders.

Only had two season with light to moderate use.
A few days chasing trout and a few weeks chasing steelhead is pretty much all they get used for.

I have a pair of neoprene 3mm cabelas waders that have been great for cold weather stuff.

So looking for opinions on an upgraded pair of waders.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Check out LLBean and their warranty. http://www.llbean.com/llb/search/?freeText=waders&init=1
If you don't like them send them back no questions asked. I've never had issues returning or exchanging anything with them. A good pair of breathables will work all year round for you with proper layering.


----------

